# (Cherry Hill, NJ) Expanding Car Audio shop seeks exp. professional installers/tinter



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello All,


We are a premier car audio shop in Cherry Hill NJ (just across the river from Philadelphia). We are seeking experienced installers and automotive tinters to help us handle our expanding workload. We handle most facets of automotive installation and customization including but not limited to: Remote starters, Tint, Car Audio installation, Custom fabrication, Performance work, Wheel/tire installations, Marine Audio installations, Truck Accessory installations and more. 

If you think you have what it takes to be at the top of the game, please contact us with your resume or credentials. 


Also, feel free to check us out at ImagineAudio.com. 

Thanks!

Colin 

Imagine Audio
856-488-1466
304 Haddonfield Rd.
Cherry Hill, NJ 08002

Also, Resume's can be emailed to [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Good luck with your search.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

schmiddr2 said:


> Good luck with your search.


Thanks man, it's tough to find quality installers anymore.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

These guys have some quality installers and a good program. Maybe give them a call

Metro Auto Electronics (MAE),established in 1996,
metro-auto.com
Kenilworth, NJ, (800) 649-METRO.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmm... we're usually looking for experienced guys, but thanks for the heads up. You never know...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Hmmm... we're usually looking for experienced guys, but thanks for the heads up. You never know...


The staff (teacher I spoke to) used to work on sony mobile es show cars and was Sony's master installer during that era. I didnt mean just the students. Hes got 20 years+


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Bump, looking again. Tinters or Installers are welcome to apply/submit a resume. 

Thanks!

Colin


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Still looking and growing. We need a 5th installer.


Thanks!

Colin


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

What, you mean Marc doesn't have you installing as well as sales Colin lol. Hope that all is well up that way. Hopefully business will bring me up in that neighborhood, and I can stop in and shoot the breeze with you.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> What, you mean Marc doesn't have you installing as well as sales Colin lol. Hope that all is well up that way. Hopefully business will bring me up in that neighborhood, and I can stop in and shoot the breeze with you.


LOL, actually, he does. When the other guys are all full, i'll pick up some light jobs to help out. 

Definitely swing by, you haven't been through in a while.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I also know of someone who is looking for an audio job. Let me swing by there and see if we can set something up for this gent and you guys.


----------

